# MF 1240 manual



## wirtequip (May 19, 2015)

Hi all! New to this forum and to Massey's! I have a Massey Ferguson 1240 with the bucket and backhoe attachments and was looking for the owner/operators manual. Is there a place on this forum I can download a PDF copy (prefferably free).


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Greetings wirtequip, welcome to the tractor forum.

You will be a lucky guy if you can find one for free! I see one on ebay for about $38.


----------



## wirtequip (May 19, 2015)

I had one up online 6 or 8 months ago when there was a question on purging air from fuel lines after replacing the filter. I "thought" I bookmarked it so I could go back later with the good intentions of printing it when I had more time but...well, I guess the rest is obvious.


----------

